# Fish gasping after water change



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a pretty experienced cichlid keep, have been for many years now. I have set up a newish tank and put a established filter on there. Water parameters have been good and added fish a couple of weeks ago. Water added was same temp as the tank. I did a water change on my existing 180 and they are all fine.

This is not their first water change. Have done about 3 and all went fine. For some reason after this change, fish are on the bottom of the PFS substrate gasping. I have done millions of water changes, never had this happen. I had forgot to add prime and my usual amount of baking soda for buffering purposes and added them after noticing the fish about an hour after the change. Could the lack of buffer have effected the fish that quickly?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now they are trying to swim but very herky jerky like. Before they were basically motionless. 20 years in this hobby and never had this happen.


----------



## cbsmith (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you use chlorinated city water for the water change or was it well water or rodi water?

If it is chlorinated water and you forgot to add prime then the chlorine is probably what is causing the issue. You should do a full dose of prime in the aquarium asap.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

cbsmith said:


> Did you use chlorinated city water for the water change or was it well water or rodi water?
> 
> If it is chlorinated water and you forgot to add prime then the chlorine is probably what is causing the issue. You should do a full dose of prime in the aquarium asap.


Yes it is city water. I did do a full dose of prime as soon as I realized I forgot. This must be the issue because I tested my PH out of the tap and it's close to 7.8 and I keep the tank around 8.2. Wouldn't think that would be enough to cause this symptom.

And now thankfully, the fish seem to be coming around a little except for one who doesn't look too good. So upset at myself right now.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

And after some more reading definitely looks like Chloramine poisoning. Even the most experienced people end up making a mistake. Hope this reminds everyone to not be as careless as I was.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now the main question, how much damage do you think was done? This tank was specifically set up with a breeding group of Aulonocara.


----------

